# DIY crayfish breeding setup?



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Craw Chief said:


> I've come across this "condo" system (as the creator calls it) that has separators and central filtration, but I've never done plumbing of any kind and really don't know where to start.
> 
> Apparently they did this with acrylic or whatever, which I'm comfortable working with, but I feel like some sort of plastic food container from the dollar store might be cheaper.


Looks doable, for sure. It will probably depend on what kind of budget you have for your project, and if you are aiming more for an 'ease' of maintenance. Acrylic seems to be a good choice because it is easy to work with: can be designed to suit your needs & can easily be customized (size, dividers, etc.), and also allows for more of a foolproof plumbing system ~ less chance of leaks if using a central filtration system, and/or auto drain-refill system (compared to plastic food containers).

I use to raise dwarf crays with a similar, smaller system (something like the one in your pictures) and also used the plastic 'shoe-box' type containers. The plastic containers started to become a real chore (constant water changes) because they didn't have any type of filtration. Designing a centralized filter should not be a problem once you figure out how much water you want to have recirculated, along with the water levels you want to maintain (I kept the water level in my recirculating condo about 6-8"). Then it's just a matter of drilling holes, connecting fittings, hooking up intake and discharge lines, installing a pump and filter. Sounds like a fun project that might just pay for itself!


----------



## Craw Chief (Feb 18, 2013)

wastewater said:


> Then it's just a matter of drilling holes, connecting fittings, hooking up intake and discharge lines, installing a pump and filter. Sounds like a fun project that might just pay for itself!


Thanks for the feedback! This is the part with which I have zero experience 

Do you happen to have any pictures of your dwarf cray breeding setup? I'm a visual learner myself


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been recently dealing with a similar dilemma. I've been starting to breed marmorkrebs. One dropped it's first batch a few weeks back with about 20 fry. I left 15 in the tank with the parent and only 2 have survived in there so far. I removed 1 and put in a $1 vase I bought at the dollar store with an airstone in there and is still alive. The other four I put in 2 1 gallon nano tanks I had already set up. All 4 have survived in those as well and both have airstones. 

I think the most cost effective route while maintaing high survival would be to separate fry a few per tank/area. That being said I think you could very easily go out and buy a bunch of cheap tupaware 1g or bigger depending on budget. Buy an air pump and just use splitters and flow nobs and run a bunch of them together. Building a sump or canister filter will cost you way more than that would for the filter alone probably. Plus you have to deal with building, time, materials, risk of leaks, all crayfish on one system. Least with individual containers they can be isolated in they're own water column. Not that crayfish get diseases much but would def suck to loose them all to something rather than one or a few. 

FYI I only change the water twice a month in those nano's so they are def tough buggers and can easily get away with being in a container with just an air stone. Better yet you could even buy small sponge filters if money permits.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

Go to an aquarium store that has reef inhabitants. Alot of them have these type of condo tanks to hold inverts and small fish separately. Just ask if you can see the way they plumbed their set up and if they have something you need make a purchase and you'll both end up happy.



Craw Chief said:


> Thanks for the feedback! This is the part with which I have zero experience
> 
> Do you happen to have any pictures of your dwarf cray breeding setup? I'm a visual learner myself


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

I can relate to being a visual learner. Unfortunately, I no longer have the 'condo' (except for a water pump and small assortment of bulk heads stored somewhere in the attic) because of downsizing my fishroom ~ although it was being used by a friend of mine who breeds killifish. Maybe I can reach out to see if he's still using it, and snap a couple of pictures.


----------

